# Power of Education



## distant.star (Mar 5, 2015)

.
Just exchanged a few emails with my brother. We're both weather nerds and were talking about the current snowstorm.

He sent me a picture taken with his iphone, nicely composed of a snowy scene. He's not into photography.

I sent a message complimenting him on the picture, especially the composition.

He sent back, "Thanks, you taught me that years ago."

I have no memory of teaching him anything about photography, but apparently it's a lesson he remembers -- and retained. Nice to see.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi distant star. 
I think knowledge is the one thing we all have that costs nothing to give away and can make a difference to others. 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> Just exchanged a few emails with my brother. We're both weather nerds and were talking about the current snowstorm.
> 
> He sent me a picture taken with his iphone, nicely composed of a snowy scene. He's not into photography.
> ...


----------

